# Dracula: Year Zero



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey genre fans - JT here to talk about another new film that may be of interest - It's called *Dracula: Year Zero*. Sin and I have agreed this has potential to be a worthy project.

Here's a summary of what we can expect in this origin tale:
_
"[the film] is a origin story for kind of an origin story for Prince Vlad of Transylvania and how he came to be a vampire and what were the circumstances surrounding his transition from you know ruler of this modest country to King of the Undead." He continues, "It's almost a mix of historical fact and supernatural fiction. It takes place during the time of the original Price Vlad... Vlad was born in 1390, so it's the 14th century." But what brought him to the story was it's blend of films. "The script was an ingenious blend of "Braveheart" and a horror film. Like Prince Vlad is positioned as a young ruler who to protect his kingdom from the tyranny of the invading Turk army allows himself to become a vampire and in doing so ends up defeating the invading Turks but is now stuck being Dracula for the rest of his undead life."_

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/11749

http://www.collider.com/entertainment/interviews/article.asp/aid/7418/tcid/1

Also - MTV just got more scoop about the film as well:

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2008/08/2...r-realistic-origin-tale-in-dracula-year-zero/

So, again, horror fans, is this of interest to you? Are you ready for another retelling of the Dracula legend?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Like with Coppola's film, I really love how historical references are intermingled with Horror fantasy. This is one film I am really looking forward to seeing.

I wish they hadn't abandoned *The Last Voyage of The Demeter*, which was supposed to chronicle what happened to the ill fated ship when it the Count had the fifty boxes of dirt transported to London and Carfax Abbey.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's an update on this flick:

http://techland.com/2010/01/19/exclusive-underrated-alex-proyas-talks-dark-city-dracula-year-zero/2/

Now, this isn't to be confused with the other flick Vlad which almost seems to be the same premise. I wonder if both projects will see the light of day?

Erhm, so to speak.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Latino Review is reporting that Sam Worthington is being considered to portray the not-yet undead lord of the vampires.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/ex...to-topline-universal-s-dracula-year-zero-9057


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

If it has anything to do with vampires, I love it! Anything vampire to me is awesome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why has it taken 2 years?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think that's all that uncommon in Hollywood - scripts are picked up, options exercised, and a lot of things sit in development limbo whether it is due to funding, script rewrites, casting, politics, and so on. 

OH well - if this thing reaches the big screen we will all be able to figure out whether it was worth the wait.


----------

